# git-sources-3.0_rc3 & rc4 have wrong perms

## andrewthomas

```
ls -al /usr/src/linux-3.0-rc3/scripts/depmod.sh

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1231 Jun 14 15:51 /usr/src/linux-3.0-rc3/scripts/depmod.sh
```

This causes DEPMOD to fail and not generate 

/lib/modules/3.0.0-rc3/modules.dep 

Easily fixed with chmod, yet weird.Last edited by andrewthomas on Tue Jul 05, 2011 9:15 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## cach0rr0

might report that upstream, if theyre even taking submissions for 3.0 yet

i would assume the depmod.sh included in the tarballs on kernel.org exhibit the same behaviour, yes?

----------

## andrewthomas

 *cach0rr0 wrote:*   

> might report that upstream, if theyre even taking submissions for 3.0 yet
> 
> i would assume the depmod.sh included in the tarballs on kernel.org exhibit the same behaviour, yes?

 

Yes, it actually does. Although the patch seems to have the right permissions, when it is applied, it ends up 644.

This is from the 3.0.0-rc3 patch:

```
diff --git a/scripts/depmod.sh b/scripts/depmod.sh

new file mode 100755

index 0000000..3b029cb

--- /dev/null

+++ b/scripts/depmod.sh
```

I filed a bug upstream.

https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=37562

EDIT: this is still an issue with rc4

```
msi-gentoo linux-3.0-rc4 # cd scripts

msi-gentoo scripts # ls -al depmod.sh 

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1231 Jun 21 13:18 depmod.sh
```

----------

## andrewthomas

 *cach0rr0 wrote:*   

> might report that upstream, if theyre even taking submissions for 3.0 yet
> 
> i would assume the depmod.sh included in the tarballs on kernel.org exhibit the same behaviour, yes?

 

My bug was closed and it was claimed to be fixed, yet when I checked the permissions of depmod.sh on 3-0-rc6 they were still wrong.

 *Quote:*   

> On Sunday, June 26, 2011, maximilian attems wrote:
> 
> > On Sun, Jun 26, 2011 at 11:18:39PM +0200, Rafael J. Wysocki wrote:
> 
> > >   2011-06-26       22       14          12
> ...

 

----------

